
WizeHive 2.0 Launches With A New Interface (ca98am79's startup) - apgwoz
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/22/wizehive-2-0-launches-with-a-new-interface-google-docs-integration-and-an-iphone-app/
======
coleyb
I've been using WizHive for client collaboration and find the new features a
wonderful surprise. I especially like the ability to invite Clients as
"Limited Access" members with the ability to determine what information they
can see and functions they can perform. I wish I had known they were working
on this earlier.

